# Order me some 2013 Mavic Zxellium shoes



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

*Ordered me some 2013 Mavic Zxellium shoes*

Does anyone here use them? And do you like them? I tried a pair on and fell in love with the fit and the look of them. They fit excellent! I was so surprised!


----------



## wilde737 (Aug 9, 2012)

If you're quick they're on chainlove.com right now...7:54 mtn time with about 17 minutes left....


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

$249, still seems expensive to me. The black look nice.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I picked up mine at our LBS my buddy owns! Helping LBS is key before any internet sell. Besides I got the hook up.


----------



## Warpdatframe (Dec 9, 2012)

Bont all the way


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Warpdatframe said:


> Bont all the way


Bont's didn't fit for me. Though they make some nice shoes. I'll stick with Sidi & Mavic for now.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I have the Mavic Pro Road shoes, which are one step down from the Zxellium. Aside from a carrying bag and a few slight changes, mostly things you'd have to read about to notice, it's virtually the same shoe. Shoe comfort is dependent on the shape of your foot, so YMMV but for me these are amazing! I tried these on at the same time as SIDI's (narrow, oddly shaped foot bed and tall stack height) and S-Works (slightly too wide with boa related pressure distribution issues) and these fit like a slipper. Just the right arch, just the right width, toe box that's accommodating but without all that extra length. Coming from a pair of -admittedly slightly ill sized - Shimano's, I am digging these! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: I was skeptical about Mavic jumping in the "everything else" game but these have really surprised. 

That famous online auction page usually has killer deals on last years models. I found some for $124 and could not pass up. I got black/black with just a touch of red. Did I mention :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Good to know 9W9W! That's why I went with Zxellium's. They just felt better on my feet. I do like Sidi's though just not their price tag. Thanks for the great input as well.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

I used the zxellium for a while back in 2010 maybe. Comfortable but the cleat mounting holes were not as far aft as I prefer.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

These are the new 2013 Zxellium. And I was told that was fixed. The mounts have improved from previous years. I use Speed-plays and so does my buddy that has the same shoe and states they fit just fine.


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Wicked2006 said:


> These are the new 2013 Zxellium. And I was told that was fixed. The mounts have improved from previous years. I use Speed-plays and so does my buddy that has the same shoe and states they fit just fine.


I heard this mentioned as well. Compared to my Shimano shoes the 11/12 weren't any further forward, I wonder when the redesign happened (and whether its even perceptible with the naked eye). The soles for this and last years model look identical. It's no mid-foot cleat placement candidate, but my cleats are not slammed all the way back.


----------

